# Rest In Peace Pebble



## monklover

Michaela's bunny Pebble just passed away. I saw that Michaela hasn't posted anything and she is probably really sad at this time. 

Binky Free Pebble. Have fun binking with Berri. We all miss you. :rainbow:







I hope it is ok that I posted this. :rip:


----------



## naturestee

Oh no! I'm so sorry you lost her. This is an awful month. :bigtears:

Binky free Pebble, you'll definately be missed. :rainbow:


----------



## MsBinky

[align=center]I'm still in shock {{{{{{Michaela}}}}}}} I'm so sorry for your loss. I cannot believe she passed.[/align]
[align=center]:cry4:[/align]


----------



## Phinnsmommy

No, No, No, No, No!

I just cant take anymore.

Im so sorry Michaela, Pebble was so beautiful.

This seems so sudden 

RIP Gorgeus girl. 

My PM box is open if you need it.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

:bigtears:made this for pebble, I am so sorry Michaela, you have all my love and thoughts right now.

http://bountifulbunnies.blogspot.com/2007/09/sad-week.html

*edit to add link*


----------



## undergunfire

I am at a loss for words. This one hit hard.


Rest in Peace and Binky Free, Pebble....you beautiful girl :rainbow::rabbithop.


----------



## JadeIcing

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 



Rip Baby Girl


----------



## Haley

As Amy said, this one hit hard. When Michelle found her bunnies I thought we were out of the woods. I thought things were looking up. This was just devastating.

Pebble, you were such a beautiful girl. So many of us felt a connection with you and loved you so much. When Berri passed, it hurt all of us deeply and now your passing leaves another hole in our hearts. I hope you know how much your mommy loved you. We all fell in love with you from the stories and pictures she shared with us.

Rest in peace sweet girl. I hope Berri, Ruby, Peanuts,Marshmellow and our otherRO friendswill show you around.






Michaela, we're here for you. I cant imagine the shock and pain of losing your sweet girl. Give Ebony extra love from all of us. Shes going to need you now. 

Praying for strength for you Michaela, and peace.

Haley


----------



## Lovinmybuns

I am so very sorry to hear about the passing of your Pebbles :bawl: May your little angel :angel:RIP I know exactly how you must be feeling at this time, as I lost my boy Peanuts on Tuesday. It's absolutely heart breaking. I am just finally coming to terms with the fact that he's not here anymore and it's so sad  Hang in there and if you need any one to talk to, feel free. I can totally relate this week. My thoughts are with you. 

Binky Free Pebbles:rainbow:ink iris:



Marissa


----------



## bunnydude

Rest in Peace, Pebbles:angelandbunny:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Haley, your post hit hard for me, I just broke down...



Thanks for such a beautiful post. Just how I feel.

Pebble, we love you very much, Berri will take care of you. You two look over mommy. I don't know how she will get over this.

We're here for you Michaela:hug:.

Binky free Pebble, I'm so sorry, it wasn't your time.:rainbow:ink iris:

Rest in Peace, Sweet Girl


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am sosorry Michaela.

Please forgive me for not being able to say much to comfort you. I just sit here and my mind is blank. :cry1:

_Binkie__ freesweet Pebble.
_
Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## Starina

I am so sorry Michaela. :bunnyhug:I hope you are doing alright.






She was so white, it was downright amazing.

Rest Peacefully Pebble.

~Star~


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I'm so sorry about Pebble...what a gorgeous bunny. RIP little one....prayers are being offered for you, Michaela.ray::rip:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA

I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you.:bigtears:


----------



## Maureen Las

This is really sad news !!! I really feel bad about it. :bigtears:


----------



## Maureen Las

This is really sad news !!! I really feel bad about it. :bigtears:


----------



## Michaela

Thanks for your kind words, I'll do a post about Pebble when I feel more up to it I hope she is happy now, with Berri.


----------



## bat42072

I am so sorry about Pebble... she is a beautiful bunny... rip sweet angel:angelandbunny:


----------



## ellissian

Oh...no, not Pebble too!  I'm so sorry Michaela :bigtears:

Binky free beautiful Pebble :rainbow:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*Michaela wrote: *


> Thanks for your kind words, I'll do a post about Pebble when I feel more up to it I hope she is happy now, with Berri.


:hug2:Of course hun, we are all here for you.ink iris:


----------



## Michaela

Pebble was born on 17th March, 2006, to my rex Berri. She was one of a litter of six, only three survived (Pebble, Ebony and Smartie). Pebble and Ebony stayed with Berri, the three of them were so so happy together, but then in February Berri died, and that upset Pebble and Ebony a lot. There was a few problems between them, but they sorted them out, and went on from then as a very happy pair. 

Pebble was always a bit slower than Ebony, when she was a baby she was the last to open her eyes, the last to learn to jump on the sofa, the last to learn to climb the stairs... But she was adorable, she used to fall asleep in your hand, she was so tiny and cute. As she got older she got a bit more shy, but she still loved being petted and to sit on your knee, she loved when you rubbed under her eyes, she used to put her ears down when you did that.

Pebble was always such a healthy girlie, I never had evena hint of a problem with her, I expected her to be with me for years and years, but she was only one and a half. 

Pebble I cannot put into words how much I loved you, and still love you, you were so perfect. Everybody always commented on how incredibly white you were, like snow, we called you "wee snow" when you were a baby, and that moved on to "big snow" when you gotso big. I don't know what to do without you, Ebony is the same, she's not herself without you, you've never been parted even for a day before. I keep forgetting for a minute what happened, and then I remember and it's almost like losing you all over again, how am I going to cope without you Pebble? 

I am so sorry that you had to die, I should have done something...you shouldn't have died, it wasn't your time. I don't know what was wrong with you, but I hope you didn't suffer for long, I know you did at the end, that killed me having to watch you so helplessly, but I tried to comfort you as best I could, Ebony was with you too. When you finally took your last breath it was like you were sleeping, like you were that Little baby bunny that fell asleep on my hand. I hope wherever you are you are with Berri, you loved her so much, she will look after you. I still can't believe you are gone.






































































































Sorry some of the pictures are so big.

Binky free my beautiful Pebble, I am not the same without you. :tears2:


----------



## Munchkin

That was a beautiful tribute Michaela - I'm sitting with tears running down my cheeks.
She will be missed. I don't know what to say to make it better other than you are an amazing bunny mummy and she had a fantastic life with you. x


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Oh, no Michaela. I'm so, so sorry about Pebble. This is so sad.

:bigtears: 

Binky free, beautiful girl.

:rainbow:


----------



## cheryl

I'm sorry Michaela......i'm sending you a big hug :hug:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

:bigtears:

Binkie free Pebble, you were so special - and will always stay alive in our hearts.:rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------



## Bangbang

wow i don't know what to say.... Michaela you've had a tough time i hope your doing ok...
Pebble, I'm going to miss hearing about you and seeing photos, you were such a beautiful bunny, I hope your binking free with Berri...
RIP Pebble
Lara and Bangbangink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun

OMG No!! I can't believe it - I am so sorry Michaela. I always loved your pure white little sweetheart!

Goodbye, Pebble. Have fun with Berri. We will miss you 

Jan


----------



## Michaela

Thank you for all the comments...having your support is helpful. :group:

The loss of Pebble is so devastating for me...I feel like a part of myself has died with her, and I can't imagine what this must be like for poor Ebony. :tears2:

Ebony's spent most of the last few days inside, she seems to prefer being in human company, she's even laying next to the cats without attacking them. I am quite hopeful that I'll be able to bond her to Madison.

Thanks again for your words, I appreciate them.


----------



## Michaela

*monklover wrote: *


> I hope it is ok that I posted this. :rip:


Oh Megan, of course it is ok. Thanks so much for starting the tribute for my girl. :hug:


----------



## Michaela

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> :bigtears:made this for pebble, I am so sorry Michaela, you have all my love and thoughts right now.
> 
> http://bountifulbunnies.blogspot.com/2007/09/sad-week.html
> 
> *edit to add link*


Thank you Katie :hug2:, that's a beautiful entry for my Pebble.


----------



## kellyjade

:bigtears:
I keep coming back to this thread, trying to think of something to say, but there are no words. This is such a terrible shock. I am so so sorry Michaela, you and Ebony are in my thoughts.:hearts 

Binky free Pebble, you will never be forgotten.ink iris:


----------



## TinysMom

A part of you has died hon....and its going to hurt for a LONG time. But she will always be with you - in your heart- and in your memories. She is a part of you and part of who you are....and some day (I don't know when) - it won't ache so bad or feel so empty.

We're all here for you. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Peg*


Michaela wrote: *


> The loss of Pebble is so devastating for me...I feel like a part of myself has died with her, and I can't imagine what this must be like for poor Ebony. :tears2:"


----------



## Aina

I'm so sorry. Binky free Pebbles. Everyone will miss you.:bigtears:


----------



## browneyedgal

For Michaela and Ebony: A tribute to Pebble:

"A sweet white face, a pleasure to gaze

A coat of puresnow, a beauty to behold

Mysterious pink eyes, why do you have to say goodbye?

Your life has touched many hearts,andit made it ever so hard 

Toknow that you were taken before your time.

But you have transcend to another place where you will find

Freedomhappiness health and more

One day you will get tofall asleep again in your mommy's hand 

when she meets you at rainbowbridge's end."



Sorry for your loss Michaela. Binky free sweet Pebble...

Browneyedgal


----------



## Michaela

*browneyedgal wrote: *


> For Michaela and Ebony: A tribute to Pebble:
> 
> "A sweet white face, a pleasure to gaze
> 
> A coat of puresnow, a beauty to behold
> 
> Mysterious pink eyes, why do you have to say goodbye?
> 
> Your life has touched many hearts,andit made it ever so hard
> 
> Toknow that you were taken before your time.
> 
> But you have transcend to another place where you will find
> 
> Freedomhappiness health and more
> 
> One day you will get tofall asleep again in your mommy's hand
> 
> when she meets you at rainbowbridge's end."
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for your loss Michaela. Binky free sweet Pebble...
> 
> Browneyedgal


Ohwow,thank you so much, that is so beautiful. :hug:It made me cry, but it is so perfect for Pebble. Thank you!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

oh michaela im so sorry! Pebble was so beautiful, so white.. she had such a great life with you.. she will be greatly missed! binky freePebble:rainbow:

i just cant believe this..so many beautiful bunnies lost lately:tears2:


----------



## Michaela

Thank you. :hug:

I don't know what is happening around here...why are so many of us losing our precious babies? :cry2


----------



## myLoki

I'm so sorry Michaela. I'm so so sorry. :bigtears:



t.


----------



## Michaela

Thank you t. :hug:

It's been a week now Pebble, almost to the minute... :cry2I hope you are Binkying with Berri, I hope it is real. I miss you so much, no rabbit will ever replace you, EVER. :rainbow:


----------



## Michaela

I am posting all the sympathy comments from Pebble's medical thread in here, because I'd rather not have to look at it again, bit I still want a record of the comments. People can repost their own if they want and I'll take it out of this post.

AngelnSnuffy* wrote: *


> I'm so so so sorry Michaela...
> 
> No words right now...:bigtears:



JadeIcing* wrote: *


> I am so sorry. I am crying. I can't believe this.


slavetoabunny* wrote: *


> *:bigtears:*I'm so sorry about Pebble. This has been a horrible week here. Binky free Pebble.



Bunnys_rule63* wrote: *


> Omg....No no no no no no... this can't be happening!:bigtears:



Bo B Bunny* wrote: *


> What is going on?! I can't believe this!
> 
> :bawl:I wish there was something we all could have done to help save her. I'm so sorry.
> 
> :bigtears:



jordiwes* wrote: *


> Oh no........... I am so sorry Michaela. I know words can't comfort right now. Sending lots of (((((((hugs))))))) your way.
> 
> Binky free little Pebble :in tears:


Haley* wrote: *


> oh God, theres just no words right now to describe the heartache. We're here for you Michaela.
> 
> Rest in peace sweet girl, Berri is waiting for you.
> 
> :bigtears:


----------



## Michaela

TinysMom* wrote: *


> Oh NOOOOOOO.......
> 
> I'm so sorry. I'm just now seeing this thread.....
> 
> I'm gonna go be quiet for a bit and cry and come back later...
> 
> Peg


HoneyPot* wrote: *


> oh god, I'm so sorry hun. Sigh... (HUGS).
> 
> Nadia



Greta* wrote: *


> Oh Michaela... I'm so sorry. now I'm crying... this has been such a tough month
> 
> Binkie freePebble :rainbow: :in tears:



NZminilops* wrote: *


> Oh my god Michaela, I am so so sorry :sad:
> 
> I've been so busy worrying about myself and didn't even realise you were having any troubles with Pebble. I feel so bad :cry1:.
> 
> I'm so sorry hun :rose:, this is not fair at all :cry4:. My love to you.


clarzoo* wrote: *


> Oh, Michaela. I am so sorry.


polly* wrote: *


> Geez Michaela i am so so sorry i am just back in from work. i can't believe that at all i am in shock big hugs:hug: for you



SOOOSKA* wrote: *


> I'm so sorry Michaela. I will light a candle forPebble and you.
> 
> Binky Free Pebble.
> 
> Susan:angelandbunny:


pamnock* wrote: *


> I'm so very sorryMichaela . . .
> 
> Pam


----------



## Michaela

Munchkin* wrote: *


> Oh my goodness Michaela! I am so so so sorry to read this, and that I wasn't here to see this before now. I feel so awful for you and hope you are ok. If you need to talk - you know I'm here for you, as is everyone else.
> 
> I am shocked - I didn't expect to read that.
> 
> *hugs*


maherwoman* wrote: *


> Oh Michaela...I can't believe this happened to you...my love is with you, Sweetie...
> 
> Binky free and healthy, Pebbles...we'll miss you so much...
> 
> :bunnyangel::rainbow: :bigtears:


Pipp* wrote: *


> I haven't been able to find the words for this one. :bigtears:
> 
> So very sorry Michaela...
> 
> :rip: RIP little Pebble. So unfair... :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> sas :cry1:


monklover* wrote: *


> I'm so sorry Michaela. I was really hoping she would make it out ok. It burned me to read this. It's just not the same atmosphere here anymore.... everything is going wrong. :sad:


Bunnys_rule63* wrote: *


> I keep coming back to this thread, and re reading it over and over, hoping I've made a mistake somewhere. I just can't believe Pebble is gone.:in tears:
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on lately?:tears2: It's like a curse or something...:bigtears:


MsBinky* wrote: *


> [align=center]*:bigtears:*[/align]
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]I'm so sorry. I wish I knew what to say but I don't. I'm very sorry for your loss.[/align]
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]:cry1:[/align]


cheryl13* wrote: *


> Oh Michaela,i'm so sorry
> 
> I just cannot believe that she's gone
> 
> :sad:
> 
> Cheryl


f_j* wrote: *


> Oh no, I'm so sorry. This is awful. My thoughts are with you, binky free Pebble


JimD* wrote: *


> I'm so sorry, Michaela.
> 
> ...binky free little one.
> 
> ray::rainbow:


jupiterannette* wrote: *


> im sorry for your loss.
> 
> binki free.


Starlight Rabbitry* wrote: *


> I am so sorry hun...RIP Pebble.


----------



## Haley

How are you holding up, Michaela?

Thinking of you ink iris:

Haley


----------



## m.e.

Michaela, I'm so sorry  :bunnyangel:


----------



## Michaela

Thanks for thinking of me Haley :hug:, I'm getting by, I've handled losing Pebble a whole lot better than I did with Berri. Not that it means I miss her any less, I just have a bit more self control, though last weekend I didn't, I've honestly never cried so much in my life. 

Thank you Emily. :hug:It's nice to see you around again, you haven't been on enough! I neeeed Rex pictures. :nod


----------



## Michaela

I missed you extra today Pebble...not sure why but today has been one of the toughest since the weekend after you left me. I keep dreaming about you. :tears2: Life just isn't the same...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

:hug2:I know the feeling Michaela...:tears2:


----------



## naturestee

Right there with you, honey.

:hug:


----------



## ani-lover

oh no.. im so sorry michaela, not pebble too.
ink iris::group:
:brownbunny:angel:

ani-lover and the buns


----------



## lemonaxis

My thoughts are with you Michaela, I really hope you will be okay soon, this is so hard, love to little Pebbles, wherever you are, you were so loved urplepansy:


----------



## timetowaste

oh michaela!!!!! i'm so sorry!!!!!!!! pebble was sooooo beautiful. i just can't believe so many buns have left this month. it breaks my heart. nemo and i are sending extra love to ebony right now. i'm just so sorry that this has happened to you.


----------



## Michaela

Thank you. :hug::hug:


----------



## Michaela

Pebble, yesterday was one month since I lost you, I tried to make a post yesterday but I couldn't. I still miss you more than I can say, and will never ever forget you or stop loving you. I'm so sorry Pebble. :tears2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy

*Michaela wrote: *


> Pebble, yesterday was one month since I lost you, I tried to make a post yesterday but I couldn't. I still miss you more than I can say, and will never ever forget you or stop loving you. I'm so sorry Pebble. :tears2:




:hug:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Oh Michaela - I so know how that is.:cry4:

Hugs to you.:hug2:You know where I am if you need a chat.


----------



## Michaela

Today is one year since Pebble died. A very tough day. :sad:


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs* I am here if you need to talk.


----------



## Becca

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *hugs* I am here if you need to talk.



Me too 

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I can't believe it has been a year already!I remember last yearafter Ruby died I thought I honestly couldn't feel any worse but when I found out about Pebble it really hit me hard. She was one of the rabbits on the forum that I really loved and it just seemed so unfair that she had to die when she was so young, and so soon after poor Berri passed away as well.

She was a _very _special little lady Michaela, we'll never forget her. ink iris::rainbow:Big hugs for you my dear.:hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk

I've just read through this in tears. I wasn't on the forum at the time, but Pebble was such a beautiful bunny. She was obviously very special.

I'm thinking of you today, Michaela :hug:

ink iris:


----------



## Michaela

Thanks everyone. :hug:


----------



## Haley

Thinking of you today, Michaela. Pebble was such a beautiful and special girl.


----------

